# Swedish: fairing-bloggar



## applefarm

I saw a phrase "Fairingbloggar" on a swedish forum:




It is right on top on that page:
http://www.kolozzeum.com/forum/

Seems like below the phrase are women's web blogs where they write how they train, eat, and buy clothes.

What does the word "fairing" mean then? It's not an official swedish word, not in dictionary.
In english "fairing" seems to be a motor-vehicle's part that makes wind go away from drivers face, or so.
In swedish such word does not exist, but seems the blogs are some kind of beauty blogs, so perhaps the meaning is "beauty" or "celebrities" or smth then?

Or what the word means?


----------



## MattiasNYC

I'm as confused as you are. I've never heard "fairing" before.

There is a "Fairing Gym" which seems to be a brand, so I'm guessing the people who named it thought it sounded good. I think to many Swedes "Fairing Gym" would sound 'nice', whereas to me it doesn't really do much. It also doesn't seem like a particularly good choice from the standpoint of what it means in English. So my guess is they probably thought it sounded good and didn't dwell on it too much.


----------



## applefarm

Thx.
It can also be a special slang word or smth.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Just because it's a word on a Swedish site it doesn't mean that they have to use Swedish names. There is a sports nutrition brand called Fairing with different products for bodybuilders etc, and the name "Fairingbloggar" is most likely connected to that brand of products and the gym. As for the name Fairing - perhaps it's meant to be a word play with the English word fair, as it can mean both free from dishonesty as well as beautiful/lovely; building their bodies in a fair manner, and to look fair.


----------



## Sepia

There is also a company called "Fairing Sports Nutrition".

a fairing is normally a present given to you at a fair.


It I really wanted to know I'd go right to the source and ask why they chose that name.


----------



## Göte

AutumnOwl said:


> There is a sports nutrition brand called Fairing with different products for bodybuilders etc, and the name "Fairingbloggar" is most likely connected to that brand of products and the gym.



Yes, the people with "Fairinbloggar" are obviously part of Team Faring, i.e. sponsored by Fairing Sports Nutritions.

http://www.fairing.se/team-fairing/


----------



## Sepia

Some answers are really simple and really easy to find - how about this, which I found in LinkedIn:

Lars Fairing 

Owner, Fairing Sweden AB


Stockholm County, Sweden


----------



## applefarm

Ok i see.
It's like if company Sony is a sponsor and blogs are therefore called Sonybloggar.


----------



## Sepia

applefarm said:


> Ok i see.
> It's like if company Sony is a sponsor and blogs are therefore called Sonybloggar.



Except that the name of the company's owner isn't Mr. Sony.


----------

